
Ask HN: Why did DHH's last article get pulled from the front page yesterday? - gearoidoc
???
======
dreamdu5t
Seems that way, but it could also have been automatically penalized for other
reasons. You'll never really know because there's little transparency into how
posts are ranked and penalized. Also, I've heard (and assume) mods have the
power to penalize posts so mods may influence rankings without anybody
knowing.

------
khnd
cause he was dropping truth bombs.

